# 29 Gallon Stocking Ideas, built around "Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish"



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Tropical Fish Keeping.com,

The title explains most of what I'm wanting. I have a fully cycled and balanced "29 gallon eclipse" fish tank, that is moderately planted; and has some current due to the filter. I also own a small piece of driftwood, that is the center piece of my aquarium.

Based on the tropical fish profiles, I've decided a good fish to build my aquarium around would be a dwarf neon rainbow fish. Right now I''m thinking of a school of six; with two males and four females.
However I'm still a little unsure as far as stocking is concerned. I would like to have a fairly active, colorful, aquarium, that is easy to care for; and so I'm looking for other possible ideas for tank-mates, unless of course the tank is all ready at its maximum load. If possible I would also like something like a shrimp or a crab.

All suggestions and comments are greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Oyster Man.


----------



## cwolfman13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be keeping an eye on this thread.....I'm considering doing this as well with a 29 gallon tank. I'm thinking a schoal of 8-10 neon rainbows and some bottom feeders....maybe 6 Octocinculus.

I have a couple other ideas as well, but I'm liking the neon rainbowfish idea a lot.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There is not a lot of room in a 36g once you have 6-7 of these rainbows that reach 2-3 inches, but this would be a good opportunity for a group of one of the smaller danio species since they too are active swimmers. Or a group of 8-9 of one of the rasbora in Trigonostigma for a bit more colour.

For the substrate, perhaps a group (5-6) of one of the dwarf loach species (we have two in our profiles, Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki and Yunnanilus cruciatus). With lots of wood chunks an y of these would be interesting, and they too are relatively active.

Shrimp might well get eaten, and I'm not sure of a crab in with these fish, but on that I'll bow to the invertebrate experts.

Byron.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Byron said:


> There is not a lot of room in a 36g once you have 6-7 of these rainbows that reach 2-3 inches, but this would be a good opportunity for a group of one of the smaller danio species since they too are active swimmers. Or a group of 8-9 of one of the rasbora in Trigonostigma for a bit more colour.
> 
> For the substrate, perhaps a group (5-6) of one of the dwarf loach species (we have two in our profiles, Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki and Yunnanilus cruciatus). With lots of wood chunks an y of these would be interesting, and they too are relatively active.
> 
> ...



And it's not even a 36 gal, by looking at the post, he's talking a 29 gal. I only have 2 dwarf rainbows left of my 5 I started with. Not the strongest species, even with good water. They are active swimmers, I think if you did a small school of them, it may be all you should put in the tank, as Byron suggested some bottom dwellers as dwarf neons are in the mid range of the tank. If your looking for colorful fish, I would not go with these. My LFS told me they get really colorful, but they only have an shimmer as light hits them a certain way. I do not consider them colorful. I'm not getting anymore, even though I feel bad for my 2 remaining females. 

Gwen


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Gwen for spotting my confused state and correcting things. With a 29g I would stay with the rainbows and one or both (5 each) of the loach dwarf species.

That's twice I've thought 36...I think there is a thread by someone with a 36g bowfront perhaps. Getting confused in my senile decay.:dunno:

Byron.


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough reply.



> Not the strongest species, even with good water...
> 
> ...If your looking for colorful fish, I would not go with these.


Thanks, I appreciate the suggestion.
That being said, does anyone have any stocking suggestions. I'm wanting colorful, active, schooling fish that are mostly peaceful.

I looked at the profiles for the "Banded Dwarf Loaches" Byron mentioned. Where as I'm interested in them, I do not know if the fish would be happy. My gravel is somewhat large, and I have only one piece of driftwood. According to their profiles however, the "Banded Dwarf Loach" need finer gravel, and lots of wood. Should I still consider getting them?
(I didn't look much into Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki due to the fact that it is listed under moderate care level.)



I'll include these photos of my tank; if it helps with fish suggestions:









(As you can see in this photo, some of my gravel is quite large. The pieces in front are close to an inch long.)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I like that aquascape, it suggest river or stream. But I agree that the two loach species suggestd would not be suitable. I have both, they like to nose into the sand.

This is an aquascape for barbs or danio. A group (7-8) of Black Ruby Barb would be perfect. You could put some Cherry Barb in with them. The other barbs are too large for a 29g. The Tiger on its own would also be nice, a group of 8-9 but no other fish. Some of the danio might work, have a check through our profiles.

Loaches would match but the trouble is they are large needing more space, except for the dwarfs which I don't think would manage so well. I'll do some research tomorrow and see what I come up with.

Byron.


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

I looked through the fish profiles. 
Based on what I saw, I'm interested in the pearl danio, and/or the black ruby barb. I'm almost more inclined toward the pearl danio; I really like the faded blue and white color it has. However the black ruby barb looks like it would really catch someone's eye in my aquarium.
Would a small school of about six of each work with my aquarium?

I'm also curious. Would I be able to include glass catfish. Their color scheme seems to fit that of the pearl danio. Again, I'm thinking of a small school of about six.

Seeing as the danio prefer shade, and I found out my anubias does as well, I'm considering getting either water sprites or duckweed.

Thanks for the help everyone, let me know what you think.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I looked through the fish profiles.
> Based on what I saw, I'm interested in the pearl danio, and/or the black ruby barb. I'm almost more inclined toward the pearl danio; I really like the faded blue and white color it has. However the black ruby barb looks like it would really catch someone's eye in my aquarium.
> Would a small school of about six of each work with my aquarium?


Either would be fine, in a grouop of 8-9. The barb really is a beauty; I now have a group and they are quite unique.



> I'm also curious. Would I be able to include glass catfish. Their color scheme seems to fit that of the pearl danio. Again, I'm thinking of a small school of about six.


No, on two counts. Not enough plants (they are timid, need good plant cover), and not with such active fish as the barb or danio (timidity again).



> Seeing as the danio prefer shade, and I found out my anubias does as well, I'm considering getting either water sprites or duckweed.


All these fish will benefit from floating plant cover. Water Sprite is ideal. Duckweed is not so good for this, as it is such a thin layer. WS has substance. Some of the stem plants can also be left floating.

On the substrate fish. I think one of the "odd" catfish might be best in this situation. The Whiptail Catfish comes to mind, and there is the interesting red form though this would blend in with the substrate so the regular whiptail would be more distinctive. There are some other cats that could work but not here; they tend to get large and some need a group.

Byron.


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll stick with the Black Ruby Barb. It just seems like a very eye catching fish, and it being active seems all the better.

Thanks for informing me on the timidity of the glass catfish.

I looked at the profile for the whip-tail catfish, but like the dwarf loach, it appears to need smaller substrate. However, I am somewhat interested in the striped raphael catfish; or perhaps the bristlenose catfish. I realize however that I'll need to get more cover for either one of the catfish however.

P.S. Sorry if I'm getting annoying. I'm so vehement on fish choosing right now because I'm hoping to purchase or order my fish this weekend.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Oyster Man said:


> I'm thinking I'll stick with the Black Ruby Barb. It just seems like a very eye catching fish, and it being active seems all the better.
> 
> Thanks for informing me on the timidity of the glass catfish.
> 
> ...


Whiptail is fine over gravel or pebbles. They browse surfaces continually, scraping off algae and microscopic food.

The Rafael gets large, 6 inches, and is predatory. And at six inches it has a lot of bulk. The Whiptail by contrast is so slender that its six inches do not make it appear that long. Perception of size is important esp in smaller tanks where some fish just look "too big."


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

> The Rafael gets large, 6 inches, and is predatory. And at six inches it has a lot of bulk. The Whiptail by contrast is so slender that its six inches do not make it appear that long. Perception of size is important esp in smaller tanks where some fish just look "too big."


Thanks, I'll stick with the whiptail catfish then.

How do nine black ruby barb and one whiptail catfish sound? I input them into AqAdvisor, and I came up with this. I should note that it gave me a warning about the whiptail catfish, but I think it may be fine. Then again, I'm new to all of this, so what do I know?

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Oyster Man said:


> Thanks, I'll stick with the whiptail catfish then.
> 
> How do nine black ruby barb and one whiptail catfish sound? I input them into AqAdvisor, and I came up with this. I should note that it gave me a warning about the whiptail catfish, but I think it may be fine. Then again, I'm new to all of this, so what do I know?
> 
> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


This is a good example of where this type of "adviser" can go wrong or mislead. It is not a "human" so it can't weigh everything together, it only functions according to its programmed data. It is looking at 6 inches of fish as being something more like the Rafael--a significant increase to the bioload compared to the Whiptail. It also might have a different "idea" of what a Whiptail is. There are many different species often called "Whiptail" in a fish store, and some are not so good.

The one in our profiles is the more commonly seen and "smaller" species, Rineloricaria parva [though the species name may be different in some places, as explained in the profile]. I would suggest a trio in your 29g. There is also a red form, it is in the profiles too under the name Red Lizard Whiptail. I mentioned previously that it might blend in with your substrate though. There are some other species seen now and then; as long as they are in the genus Rineloricaria, they will be fine. You can mix them, just have a couple chunks of wood, they love it. And it gives them each a "home.":-D

So yes, 9 black ruby barb, and 3 whiptails...perfect. Add some floating plants and you will have a truly spectacular aquarium with the substrate you have (which I do like from an aesthetic point).

Byron.


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Great! I can not thank you enough Byron. And as a forum, everyone has really helped me through pretty much any problem I've encountered. Thank you.

I'm hoping to get my new additions tomorrow. I'll be sure to let you know how it all turns out. 

Again, Thank you.:thankyou:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Crap. Thos thread brings back horrible memories of me dealing with the dreaded mycobacteriosis amongst my dwarf neon rainbows. It's for that reason I had rejected more.offers to buy them. Would rather stick to Iriatherina werneri any day. Of.course, with teir featery fins, this restricts your options of other species. Avoid nippy species. My kerris did very wel with these lovely rainbows.


----------



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Today I purchased some of my tank's inhabitants. World's Under Water only had four black ruby barb, and their next shipment doesn't come in till two weeks. I went ahead and bought the four they had, and I'll get more when they have them. They also offered to order three whiptail catfish, and said they would call me when they arrived.

That just leaves watersprite and driftwood. The driftwood I can get around where I live; and I may be able to ask WUW to order the watersprite for me.

All things considered I'm very happy right now. My four black ruby barbs seem to have adjusted quite nicely, and are having a banquet on the algae in my aquarium. They're very fun to watch.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Visually, I think your one piece of driftwood would look better, a bit off center. What is all the debris around the bottom, on filter intake and glass? I'm assuming you've had fish in this tank before, right? For a tank without fish, I see lots of "stuff". Or is that just the camera? Looks nice though, like Byron said, very much a stream appearance.

Gwen


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Oyster Man said:


> Today I purchased some of my tank's inhabitants. World's Under Water only had four black ruby barb, and their next shipment doesn't come in till two weeks. I went ahead and bought the four they had, and I'll get more when they have them. They also offered to order three whiptail catfish, and said they would call me when they arrived.
> 
> That just leaves watersprite and driftwood. The driftwood I can get around where I live; and I may be able to ask WUW to order the watersprite for me.
> 
> All things considered I'm very happy right now. My four black ruby barbs seem to have adjusted quite nicely, and are having a banquet on the algae in my aquarium. They're very fun to watch.


That's fine. The four barbs will settle, then when the new ones arrive they will settle even better with some existing settled company. Lots of "settling" here.:lol:

Just watch out on the Whiptails, make sure they are the Rineloricaria species. Common names can get confusing, esp to stores and suppliers who use them to sell fish.


----------

